# New image shows Suicide Squad full cast



## T-hug (May 4, 2015)

So last week we got that awful Joker image:






and now they have released an image of the full cast:





Thoughts?


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2015)

it tries too hard to look bad-ass


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2015)

The Joker looks like he'd be more at home in a Mad Max movie, but after seeing the style and design of the rest of the characters, I can't deny that he kind of fits. 

Here's some more photos: http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/MarvelFreshman/news/?a=120029


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 4, 2015)

i dont mind that joker design.
typical crazy person born ~1980. though the tattoo on his forehead does seem kinda dumb.
but then, he kinda reminds me of Farin Urlaub so I'm ok with it





honestly, his character will be the deciding factor anyways. i hope he goes back to being funny and crazy, instead of that gloomy performance from his last movie appearance.

also, smith literally looks like he's wearing a costume... don't know if i like the bald and beard look either.


were there always so many members in a suicide squad? it seems like a bit too much, but we.

biggest gripe with the whole movie so far is thin Waller. waller needs to be eating pies and kicking ass.

i do have to wonder though, if they're basically doing last years assault on arkham here.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2015)

Isn't Will Smith supposed to be Deadshot? It looks strange without the you know what.


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> but then, he kinda reminds me of Farin Urlaub so I'm ok with it
> 
> also, smith literally looks like he's wearing a costume... don't know if i like the bald and beard look either.


Farin Urlaub would make a great Joker, visually. I've never really brought the two together in my mind but now that you've mentioned it, it could work. 

Will Smith always looks like Will Smith. His innate Will Smithiness shines through no matter what he does. There are a few films where he manages to not be Will Smith (all dramas) but in most movies Will Smith just plays Will Smith. 

Will Smith. 

Here's the complete costume with mask and eyepiece. You can barely tell it's him now:


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 4, 2015)

problem being that, because he's will smith, he will take every chance he gets to not wear that mask.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2015)

Will Smith looks awesome in that!

Let's just hope he doesn't try to bring his son along.. god, that'd be horrible. >_<


----------



## p1ngpong (May 10, 2015)

Looks like a bunch of people who put in a lot of effort for their comic con cosplay outfits, it doesn't look like a bunch of actors who are starring in a multi million dollar movie.


----------

